# A 96 year old Grammar Nazi in defeat



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 3, 2019)

The crux of the biscuit is the Apostrophe:


> For nearly two decades, John Richards dedicated his life to protecting an endangered species: the correctly placed apostrophe. As the founder of the Apostrophe Protection Society, he waged war against signs advertising “ladies fashions” or claiming that “Diamond’s are forever.” But last month, the 96-year-old admitted defeat.
> 
> “The ignorance and laziness present in modern times have won!” Richards wrote on the Apostrophe Protection Society’s website.
> 
> Save the Apostrophes



But the core of commentary is the Comma.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 3, 2019)

You would think that the ' is just a , that stepped on a lego...


----------



## aragats (Dec 3, 2019)

They closed the site and misspelled the subject in the announcement:


> The Apostrophe Protection Society
> 3rd December 2019 valid until 31st December 2019
> John Richards has announced the he is closing the Apostophe Protection Society.
> Since the announcement, this site has had a 600-fold increase in traffic, which is proving expensive. So we have decided to close it until the New Year.
> ...


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 3, 2019)

There was a story about some bloke who would go around in the middle of the night,
and add Apostrophes on signs around the city

I think he might have been called Apostrophe man or something,
i cant remember if he had a costume but i dont think he had any other super powers


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2019)

NapoleonWils0n said:


> i cant remember if he had a costume but i dont think he had any other super powers



It mentioned a guy that carried a roll of tape with Apostrophes printed on them to correct signs "on the fly".


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2019)

aragats said:


> They closed the site and misspelled the subject in the announcement:



I should probably write to correct them on that.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 4, 2019)

Without people like that the world would be a much duller place.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 4, 2019)

NapoleonWils0n

That sounds like a movie to be made. At least a short film. I'll contact my son.

I need to start a movement about people calling videos "film".


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2019)

You can always tell if an English text has been written by a native Dutch speaker. You'll see things like DIMM's instead of DIMMs. In Dutch the apostrophe is often used for plurals, as in "kado" (gift, singular) and "kado's" (gifts, plural). This is often a form of Dunglish, which is English words using Dutch grammar. Or as we Dutch call it, "steenkolenengels".


----------



## Birdy (Dec 4, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> But the core of commentary is the Comma.



The APS's fallen in a Coma because of ("smart"phone) apps?


----------



## SKull (Dec 4, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I should probably write to correct them on that.


You definitely should. If only to honor the guy who died. It's what he would've wanted 


SirDice said:


> You can always tell if an English text has been written by a native Dutch speaker. You'll see things like DIMM's instead of DIMMs. In Dutch the apostrophe is often used for plurals, as in "kado" (gift, singular) and "kado's" (gifts, plural). This is often a form of Dunglish, which is English words using Dutch grammar. Or as we Dutch call it, "steenkolenengels".


That just means that the Dutch are the ones with an excuse.


----------



## aragats (Dec 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You can always tell if an English text has been written by a native Dutch speaker.


...and Armenians would use *`* instead, since there is no apostrophe in Armenian, but *`* is a part of the grammar (used after a word with a role similar to colon).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2019)

aragats said:


> ...and Armenians would use *`* instead,


Aha! Now I understand why, I was wondering why some people used that instead of the actual apostrophe.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't forget that today's English Language historically grew out of Pro-Indo-Germanic Language. The Dunglish, Slavic/Slavlish, etc are dichotomies. 

Did they say the Vikings saved it from being an endangered language when the Roman bourgeoisie expats left?


----------

